# Tia Portal V14 Lizenzen abzugeben



## R28032015 (4 März 2017)

Guten Tag,
mein Programmiergerät hat letztes Jahr den Geist aufgegeben. Nach langen suchen im Internet, habe ich ein gebrauchtes Gerät von einer Betriebsauflösung gefunden und erstanden. Mir ging es um das Gerät, nach dem Kauf habe ich festgestellt, dass folgende Lizenzen auf dem Gerät vorhanden sind.


-2x Simatic Step7 Professional V14. Floating License
-2x Simatic WinCC Professional Max V14. Floating License


Da ich meine eignende Software und Lizenzen besitze und die o.g. Lizenzen nicht brauche sind diese über. Falls jemand Interesse an diesen o.g. Lizenzen hat, würde ich diese verhältnismäßig Preiswert abgeben. Schickt mir dazu einfach eine Privatnachricht mit euer Preisvorstellung.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2017)

Hast du das Lizenzzertifikat oder einfach nur die Lizenzen auf dem Rechner ?


----------



## R28032015 (4 März 2017)

Leider habe ich nur die Lizenzen auf dem Rechner, die Zertifikate gibt es nicht mehr, diese wurden versehentlich weggeschmissen (Nach damaliger Rücksprache). Deshalb gebe ich die zwei Step7 oder zwei WinCC Lizenzen auch nur zusammen ab. Falls eine Lizenz defekt oder verloren geht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2017)

ROFLMAO .... schon klar .... von diesen Lizenzen (ohne Zertifikat) kann ich Dir hunderte besorgen .... die kannst du in Ruhe löschen. Ich hoffe mal das Dir da keiner auch nur einen Euro für gibt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 März 2017)

EKB lässt grüßen


----------



## R28032015 (4 März 2017)

Danke für das zu Nichte machen meines Beitrags! Was ist an meinem Betrag so abwegig? Woher kannst du mir den hunderte besorgen? Nur weil ich das blöde Papier nicht habe, sind die Lizenzen doch nicht Wertlos, dies funktionieren auch ohne. Gut man hat zwar keinen Support über Siemens, aber die Funktion ist doch zu 100% gegeben. Und was heist EKB lässt grüßen. Was ist EKB?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 März 2017)

Man kann mit entsprechender Kentniss alle möglichen Lizenzschlüssel erstellen. Das meint er damit.
Ein Lizenzkey ohne Zertifikat / Rechnung ist nichts wert. Wie kann man denn feststellen, dass der
Vorbesitzer die Schlüssel offiziell gekauft hat. Ist eh schon sehr auffällig, dass jede Lizenz zwei mal
auf dem PG war


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2017)

Man könnte sich an die Fa. Siemens wenden und sich ein Zertifikat beschaffen.
Alles andere sieht wie Hehlerei aus und man könnte sich beim Kauf strafbar machen.


----------



## Fabpicard (5 März 2017)

R28032015 schrieb:


> Gut man hat zwar keinen Support über Siemens, aber die Funktion ist doch zu 100% gegeben.



Wenn du doch deine eigenen Lizenzen hast, dann dürftest du dafür auch die passenden "Certificate of License" besitzen.
Schau doch mal dort unter dem dicken blauen Streifen, ich zitiere mal von einer Ecol (hab grad keine in Papierform hier rumfliegen)
"
Das Zertifikat bitte sorgfältig aufbewahren.
Dieses Zertifikat mit eingetragener Lizenznummer ist für Sie der Nachweis,
dass die Nutzung unten genannter Software von Siemens lizenziert ist.
"

Also mit anderen Worten: Key ohne CoL vorhanden, ist keine gültige Nutzung der Lizenz-pflichtigen Software.

MfG Fabsi


----------

